
Is this the creepiest startup team page on the internet? - 24x7
https://www.tawk.to/team
======
dang
This submission breaks the HN rule about not editorializing story titles. It
also seems kind of mean.

------
horme
I do not see what is creepy about the whole page. Rather it is great art work
I see.

